# 12v socket adaptor



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

I've been reading these forums for months and thought I'd got most things sussed.

It's funny how it's the little things that catch you out.

I've bought a whale sub. pump to go in the aquaroll. On the outside of the van there is a 12v cigarette lighter type socket (continental style) to which you attach the pump.

When I unpacked the pump at the weekend - I found it had a small (cigarette light size) plug but with two prongs.

I managed to get it working by taking an old cigarette lighter lead, cutting the end off and attaching it to the female end of the socket.

However.....

I've just wasted 3 hours of my life looking for an adaptor on the internet - but because I don't know the name of the plug that came with the pump I'm kind of stuck.

Can anyone tell me what it is called and also does anyone know if such an adaptor exists and if not, how the H*LL do I get it to work.

Thanks in advance...


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

I'd guess that no such adapter exists. So just buy plug that matches your van socket and fit this to the wires coming from the pump.

Sounds like you might be after a Hella plug.

Dave


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

Thanks DA. I guess that's what i will have to do. 

It was more for my interest that I wanted to know what kind of plug it was - and how others manage to use it when they only have the standard cigarette lighter socket to work with.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*I think I know*

Hello,

From reading your description, I think I know the sort you mean

If you had a photo perhaps?

Trev


----------



## Superk (Aug 22, 2005)

Anything >>HERE<< help?


----------



## hhhh (Dec 2, 2005)

http://www.roadking.co.uk/products.asp?recnumber=414

You would need that red adapter to make it fit to a "normal" 12v socket.


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

Ok - here (I hope) is a photograph.

The bit on the left is supposed to be fitted to the outside of the van and the plug bit plugs into it.

However - I'm not keen to have another hole made in the side when I've already got a bog standard cl12v fitting there already.

I've joined the wires onto that so I can use it for the present.

How I wish it just had a cl type plug on it. :/








[/URL][/img]


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*EastCoast Leisure*



Superk said:


> Anything >>HERE<< help?


Thanks for this link - there is something I am looking for!

Russell


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

Sheesh.


----------



## JackieP (Oct 15, 2006)

Thanks to everyone who replied.

I think the easiest thing will be to buy the adaptor that the links show. We'll be calling at Hymer Uk when we get over so may consider a more permanent fixture then.

Thanks again.


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

Which adapter? As I suspected I could see nothing that did what you wanted. 

Unless I've got the wrong end of the stick (or cable in this case ...). I thought you have a new pump with a two pronged plug on it, and you need a continental cigarette lighter type Hella plug instead.

Dave


----------

